# wisconsins first snow



## Labratz (Oct 24, 2007)

wisconsins first snow fall was 16 in a half inchs of wet packy snow fun fun for the tum tum 
* sorry bout the date its not set right on cam it was dec 8 thru the 9 2009 *


----------



## Labratz (Oct 24, 2007)

for got the silly rig * sorry bout the date its not set right on cam it was dec 8 thru the 9 2009 *


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

lucky! here in kenosha wisconsin we got like 3 inches and some rain for that storm.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Got about 4-6" of wet slushy rain/snow mix in Glendale/ Wauwatosa. Stuff cost me a front drive shaft.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Up here in Dunbar we had 16" of lighter, fairly dry snow. Blowing like mad though during the storm. I was the fill in driver in the loader for 7 hours, that was enough. I gained a sore back out of the deal. Had to fix a steering box seal on my own plow truck.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I had 11" of snow with 23" drifts in north central Wisconsin between Merrill and Medford.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't know exactly how much we had. But we had a lot, and I was out for 29 hours. It was wet and heavy. Probably the worst storm I ever plowed in. The Ford's held up great though. We only broke 1 snowblower.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;900004 said:


> I don't know exactly how much we had. But we had a lot, and I was out for 29 hours. It was wet and heavy. Probably the worst storm I ever plowed in. The Ford's held up great though. We only broke 1 snowblower.


Brant, I heard that WB & the madison area where "tops" in the state @ 17-18".

About 12" here closer to the lake.


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice pics. We had the same last Sunday. Lots of fun to get out there again.


----------



## Labratz (Oct 24, 2007)

lol went to play in my parents parking lot behind there house and ohh no the 4 wheel drive dont work i think it might be froozen up lol i gotta get it in shop for we got more snow cumming for monday


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hopefully that wont cost you an arm and a leg


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics, congrats


----------



## The Plow King (Dec 2, 2006)

*Madison, WI*

We got 14.1" here officially.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Plow King is that a 1500? If so how does it do Im thinking about hanging a boss 7'6 on my z71 tahoe.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jomama45;900272 said:


> Brant, I heard that WB & the madison area where "tops" in the state @ 17-18".
> 
> About 12" here closer to the lake.


I definitely would not doubt it. It was a pretty intense storm. How did it go by you?


----------



## The Plow King (Dec 2, 2006)

*Sierra 1/2 ton*



bossman22;904031 said:


> Plow King is that a 1500? If so how does it do Im thinking about hanging a boss 7'6 on my z71 tahoe.


Yep, 99 Sierra 1/2 ton.

I like it a lot since I do some tight parking lots and it's a nice short truck. I've had some problems but no more than most other plow trucks.

Gotta take it easy though since it's only a 1/2 ton. I plowed through the storm and never had to push more than 5-6" at one time.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

The Plow King;904348 said:


> Yep, 99 Sierra 1/2 ton.
> 
> I like it a lot since I do some tight parking lots and it's a nice short truck. I've had some problems but no more than most other plow trucks.
> 
> Gotta take it easy though since it's only a 1/2 ton. I plowed through the storm and never had to push more than 5-6" at one time.


ya I here ya haha.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;904222 said:


> I definitely would not doubt it. It was a pretty intense storm. How did it go by you?


It actually went pretty well considering we had 12" of lead snow. A few break downs, but we still got the lots covered. It helped that quite a few of our accounts are close to the lake, where the snow switched to rain ~ 5-6 AM.


----------

